# Information required.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Recent open face pocket watch find. The movement has 7 jewels and is marked Warranted English, Their is a five pointed Star with the Letter S inside. The movement serial number is 338393. The watch is operational negative wind in a dennison star case. My first thought was Williamson model Astra. But that is still a guess.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Possibly a Junghans, as their trademarks were a star, sometimes with a "J" in, sometimes other letters......... but their star was their trademark symbol AFAIK


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

harryblakes7 said:


> Possibly a Junghans, as their trademarks were a star, sometimes with a "J" in, sometimes other letters......... but their star was their trademark symbol AFAIK


Thanks for reply, when I researched star trade marks it was very popular for many companies. Would they have added Warranted English to their movements

Regards Mike.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Junghans is a German company. Perhaps it is the case which is English made? Or should i said British made.......

Will see what i can dig up for you........


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

hartley353 said:


> Recent open face pocket watch find. The movement has 7 jewels and is marked Warranted English, Their is a five pointed Star with the Letter S inside. The movement serial number is 338393. The watch is operational negative wind in a dennison star case. My first thought was Williamson model Astra. But that is still a guess.


you're right five pointed star with a S was the logo of Williamson

regards enrico


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

If five points not Junghans.

Their star had more than five points (I worked for them briefly in the 1970s).

Paul

www.audemars.co.uk


----------

